# Cod Jigging in Korea



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I fished with 10 other Korean fishermen out of Guryong-Ko,near Pohang yesterday.
It is about 180 miles from Seoul and the highway system to the small harbor is great.

You got to like fancy and modern rest areas on the highway. They are full of restaurants and stores to eat and drinks.











We arrived at the harbor around 10 pm on Friday and slept at a motel nearby.
We left the harbor around 6:00 am on Sat. It took about one and half hours which is normally long for cod fishing in Korea. the first thing I noticed on the boat is everyone is using electric reel except me.
The depth was about 100 meter (300 ft). I brought only light 7 10 oz jigs and other fishermen used 450g jigs. Drift was pretty fast because of some wind in the morning. Even I could hold the bottom, I didn't get as many bites as other fishermen who used heavier jigs. 
Once I switched to the heavier jig they used I started to get bites.

Bottom was very sticky. While we were fishing in rocky areas dotted with nets, It seemed everyone had hung up at the bottom at least once on each drif. They used ligh 20 -30 lb mono line for assist hooks so that the mono line get broken when hung up without using expensive jigs. It is very effective, but I lost a decent size cod as the line to the assist hook got broken while fighting.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Jig iwth multiple hooks with mono assist line.


my improvised jigs with mono line for hooks.


Everybody used electric reel. I observed how they jigs with the reels. They jigged with the reels and use electric power to reel the hooked cod. Once the cod came up to close to the surface, the function of electric reels stopped automatically and reeled in cod manually.
The boat has power outlet for the reels, but most guys brought their own small battery packs.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

one of good size cod caught on the trip.


I didn't have many hit to impress them with light jigs, but I had three cod on last three drift while most guys didn't get hit by casting far with 250g Super Sardine jig when current become moderate.


Fishing was OK with small and market sized cod, but I am just happy to have an opportunity to fish cod in Korea.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Great report. Those are bigger than the fish I caught in Korea.


----------



## ToddB (Jul 8, 2013)

How much do they charge for a trip like that? I will be there in September and would really like to do some fishing.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

ToddB said:


> How much do they charge for a trip like that? I will be there in September and would really like to do some fishing.


The charter rate is about $800 - $1,000 and there is no tip system in Korea.

It is funny that service is better than you go to a country with no tip system.


----------



## ToddB (Jul 8, 2013)

Is that the price for 1 person?


----------

